# Party Photo Backdrop Ideas Needed



## MacEricG (May 26, 2009)

We are having a family Halloween party that will start with some craft projects for the kiddies while everyone is arriving, and I could use some ideas.

One of the crafts will be a put-together Halloween picture frame from Oriental Trading. We will take pictures of the families and print-out the pictures for the kid's craft as everyone arrives.










I was thinking that it would be cool to have a backdrop / setting for the families to pose for the picture taking. But what? Some will be in costumes, some may not. I have some pumpkin and candelabra props, and was thinking something reminiscent of the Addams Family set would be cool. Perhaps a scene setter backdrop?

Here are the restrictions: The party is on the 24th, so time is short. I don't want to dump a lot of cash, and the staging area will be up against a wall in the reception area.

Thoughts?


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Rikki did an amazingly awesome photo op at her party last year....
http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...4th-annual-party-pics-finally.html#post559250

Something similar with a sitting area with some spooky props and a picture frame behind would be really cool, even for little ones. 


I could see doing something with the scene setters that would be quick and easy too... there are some mad scientist's setters, spooky graveyard... and most of them have extras that you can buy separately to coordinate with the main setter but go over them.

Or go really simple and do a black backdrop with some simple props in there. Hang some skellies from the ceiling, webbing...

Something really cool would be to make the pics black and white instead of color. Then you can really get some funky frames that aren't clashy with the colors in the pics.


----------

